# Point at Poipu- another lawsuit over water intrusion project construction?



## wilma (Apr 3, 2018)

Just got the newsletter and they report this update--

*Water Intrusion Construction Project and Litigation Update*
We want to make you aware that at the special board meeting which was held on February 12, 2018, the Board unanimously voted to pursue legal action to seek redress for the problems that have occurred with the windows, sliding glass doors and soffits in many of the buildings at the resort.

Accordingly, on February 16, 2018 the Association filed a complaint in the Circuit Court of Hawaii (Case No. 18-1-0229-02 BIA) against Arcadia, Inc. (window manufacturer), Layton Construction Corporation, Inc. and Layton Construction LLC (general contractor), Shioi Construction, Inc. (subcontractor), Honsador Lumber LLC (material supplier) and We Painting, Inc. (subcontractor) alleging breach of contract, negligence, breach of warranty, fraud, strict liability and breach of the covenant of good faith and fair dealing against these defendants.

The Association is seeking, at a minimum, that all windows and corroding sliding glass doors be replaced and all defective soffits repaired, or an award of sufficient funds to make these replacements and repairs. It is also seeking an award of legal fees and costs it has incurred related to this litigation. Peter Sheridan from the law firm of Glaser Weil will be representing the Association in this litigation and will serve as lead counsel. A copy of the above mentioned complaint can be provided to you upon your request.

Poipu’s Board of Directors and Diamond Resorts are committed to achieving a favorable outcome that promotes the long-term sustainability of the buildings at The Point at Poipu Resort. We will continue to provide you with updates related to the material matters of this litigation.
_______

Was not aware there were problems with the project and that now another lawsuit is in the works??


----------

